# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Column total dont fit with real total

## javitxin35

Hi

I have a measure calculation that is seems to be ok but the sum of the cells of that column dont fit with real total. Is is like it wouldnt consider the context of the cell and shows a total without that context so its much bigger.

How can i fix it? Is there a way to set the context of that calculation or is it a data base model error?

Excuse me if i don't explain it very well. If don't let me know and i will try it again. 

Thanks in advance. Regards

----------


## javitxin35

Hi, 

I found the solution. It was a scope issue and i found this to solve it 

https://blog.crossjoin.co.uk/2013/05...d-assignments/

But doing the steps for apply the solution i have a problem with overwriting the member calculation.Dont know for sure where to do it....because visual studio says to me that a I have a scope syntax error.

Can you help me please?

scope.jpg

----------

